# Adobe CS compatibility with 10.4.11



## amabec01 (Mar 1, 2009)

The version of CS I bought a while ago says it's compatible with 10.2.X. Before I open it, does anyone know if it also will be compatible with 10.4.11? Thank you!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2009)

Adobe CS, not CS 2 or 3? I see Mac OS X 10.2 through 10.3 listed.


----------



## amabec01 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, CS only. So it looks like it's incompatible, eh? Drat. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, too old  software to officially work 
You could try selling your CS and getting CS 2 or CS 3 as those would work better with your system.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 2, 2009)

Or upgrade: http://www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/upgradeinfo/


----------

